# GPUPI VRAM Problem



## Softy (9. Oktober 2015)

Hey HWBotler,

ich habe in den letzten Tagen ein bisschen die Benchmarks durchprobiert, lief auch alles gut soweit. Nur bei GPUPI habe ich das Problem, dass der VRAM (egal, welche Frequenz ich eingestellt habe), bei dem Benchmark auf 1652 MHz runtertaktet und sich dann auch eine Weile lang nicht mehr hochtakten lässt  Wenn ich ein bisschen mit dem Afterburner rumspiele (also ein paar Profile lade und/oder den Afterburner neu starte), läuft der VRAM wieder mit der gewünschen Frequenz.

Ist das ein bekannter Bug? Oder woran könnte das liegen? 

Energiespar-Optionen sind aus, Programmpriorität auf Echtzeit bringt auch nix, BS ist Windows 10 Pro 64bit.


----------

